# Fortified tank lid.



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

There wasn't a "did it yourself" section so I guess this is the next closest. X)

So my Pleco jumped out and died, so immediately I looked for a lid. There wasn't one that fit my 55 so I just made this. -out of wood.
Ones grey cause I ran out of the black but idfc because my fishies are safe.
An H2O protectant is also used on them, even though the right lid is spray painted a glossy finish which is pretty water resistant. 

Cut all the wood myself with a hand saw and my hand is just as dead as well....my Pleco.
Rip Venus.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I also made a weird lid for my tanks. You see, I have bought a BUNCH of 10 gallon tank in the past. A dozen or so. And all of them except for 4 of them have cracked or been ruined. The last 2 tanks I figured to do something. I thought that just because the tank is broken, doesn't mean that it is worthless. I got my trustee pocket knife and cut the silicone off and try( and failed ) to get the glass out in 1 piece. Each side of the tank almost always cracked or broke. So I got the pieces of the tanks that were not broken too badly and used them for lids for my tanks.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

So how do you light the tank if the top is wood? Most tanks are lit from the top.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Perhaps the wood is on top of the lights? You can see some reflection of the light on the water in the 2nd picture.


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

I've rigged 3 LED strips along 2 of the pieces of wood and the center plastic piece in the middle of the aquarium. 
They're tied on with string. 
It's chincy but it works.


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

big b said:


> I also made a weird lid for my tanks. You see, I have bought a BUNCH of 10 gallon tank in the past. A dozen or so. And all of them except for 4 of them have cracked or been ruined. The last 2 tanks I figured to do something. I thought that just because the tank is broken, doesn't mean that it is worthless. I got my trustee pocket knife and cut the silicone off and try( and failed ) to get the glass out in 1 piece. Each side of the tank almost always cracked or broke. So I got the pieces of the tanks that were not broken too badly and used them for lids for my tanks.


I'd cut myself multiple times if I did that lol.
But resourcful!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

BishQueen said:


> I'd cut myself multiple times if I did that lol.
> But resourcful!


I did cut myself


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious, why not just buy a glass canopy? They are cheap and you can find them easily for 55 gallons, they would be two of the 20 gallon lids. 24 inches each.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

I found a local store that cuts glass. Asked for 3/8" thick glass. (or 1/4"?) Was about as much as the standard glass top from a lfs. I have fat cats that like to stand ontop of the tanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Just curious, why not just buy a glass canopy? They are cheap and you can find them easily for 55 gallons, they would be two of the 20 gallon lids. 24 inches each.


I think I know why. This is from her intro thread.


BishQueen said:


> I've spent so much money but it's so worth it I'll never save for my laptop i want but all my fishies are so precious I honestly don't care.


 She may not have any money left over after buying everything she did.


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

Everything I used here was already a available and there's nobody in my town who cuts glass. 
I looked at the pet store for typical screens, but I'd have to cut out pieces to make way for the 2 filters & the heater. I did it this way cause it was cheap and worked.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, expensive stuff is not always better. This is another example of it.


----------

